# Question about producing feature films while in graduate school



## Ebby O (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello all.
My goal in graduate school is to get immense support to start out on my somewhat independent feature films production. I am not too keen on four wall classroom stuff, though of course I absolutely do not mind that at all. I want a school that supports and encourages production of feature length films (if it's possible for the student (for e.g budget-wise)). And I mean with the whole works-writing, budgeting,pre-production,shooting,promos etc etc. And not just encouraging students to do (1-3) 10-30minute films by end of semester (absolutely nothing wrong with this at all, btw. Just not what I am going for).

The only school I have found so far that does this is Vermont College of Fine Arts, but of course I should apply to other schools as well. I am thinking of applying probably no more than 3 schools.
*So my question is what other schools do you guys think offer students this kind of flexibility?* I mean a school that allows a student to kick off their career already...?Right off the bat. So far VCFA is the only one I have seen. The other two schools that are top of the list for me to apply to are Columbia and NYU and that's just because from what I have gathered, those two schools are more indie-film focused (VCFA is too) which is what I am going for but as far as I know, they do not give this other vital opportunity that I feel like I really need. Like I want to have started off with my career as I start graduate school (let's fully assume funds for these films is not an issue), and not wait till I am done _then start off_. You know what I mean?

I hope my question makes sense. Please chime in. Thanks a lot.


----------

